# [SOLVED] Westell D90-327w Manual?



## htcPamela (Nov 29, 2007)

I am looking for an online manual for this modem/router. Trying to help someone setup a pppoe connection over the phone and need to know what they are looking at. Many thanks for any responses.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Westell D90-327w Manual?*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

See if this helps: http://www.westell.com/images/pdf/327w11_06_ug.pdf


----------



## htcPamela (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Westell D90-327w Manual?*

Thank you so much! ray: I've been looking all over for that.

That modem requires a VPI/VCI which he doesn't currently have. I'll have to get him a different modem.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Westell D90-327w Manual?*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

